# New Look...



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay....Gone are the custom gunmetal halos. Added the crystals today, thanks to Liu! (Thanks!).

BTW - I KNOW.....IT'S F'n DIRTY! (I refuse to wash my car when it's -10 windchill).


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

> Hey meangreen200sx, click here!!


what is with trying to get me banned?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

because he hates everyone especially you  
But to get back on topic i like the lights dude, very clean and alot better than the halos IMO. Keep up the good look mang.
EDIT- and clean you damn car!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I like the red valve cover... what kindda paint did u use on it ?


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

91sentra said:


> because he hates everyone especially you


why especially me? that is jacked up.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> why especially me? that is jacked up.


youll just have to find out the hard way, you should check out OT. alot of people seem to have a problem with you there.   and


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Twiz said:


> I like the red valve cover... what kindda paint did u use on it ?


it might be powdercoated but i dont know. Still it looks hella good.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

91sentra said:


> youll just have to find out the hard way, you should check out OT. alot of people seem to have a problem with you there.   and


lol nice code. you got me good. :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice ass headlights..........nice


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim.... I was going to tell you how sexy your car looks then you go and ban me instead  no compliments for jOO :thumbdwn: 


haha, some ppl never learn. :cheers: 

anywho, now that I can post again, gotta ask if you wish you went with the crystal clears from the beginning. I've got my crystal clear headlights/corners sitting in my room waiting for the temp to rise. Seeing yours makes me want to install mine right now! *But I must wait for the rocks and salt to go*


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

hell yeah!! I wish I went with them in the first place! The grey halos were nice "LOOKING", but that's about it. Took it out for a drive last night after I installed them and DAMN! I can actually see when I drive at night!

OH yeah!! BTW - LOOK at the link before you click ANYTHING on the internet!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Twiz said:


> I like the red valve cover... what kindda paint did u use on it ?


Actually...it Ford Red hi-temp paint.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Damn I want those lights and corners. Maybe Liu can sponser me and give me a discount haha. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey tim what kind of bulbs do you have? i have the factory 99 heads with the bar grill with silver star head light bulbs and they are crazy bright. but i am going to buy some xtra vision. just a warning to you, if you get thick fog the SS are very dangerous, they make it impossible to see, the xtra visions are the same technology as the SS but with out the blue coating. oh and DAMN GOOD LOOKIN FRONT! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

you know what you should do next? look into the C/F eye lids and PM "konfusion3" about the C/F OEM bar grill he has. i think that would look really clean.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very clean look. Has a fresh "updated" look to it now.
Nicely done.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Very clean look. Has a fresh "updated" look to it now.
> Nicely done.


Thanks guys, looks A TON better in the daylight. I'll take a couple of better pictures later. Gonna be a while, though. MASSIVE SNOW!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I like it a lot more than the halos. I bet you are enjoying the ability to actually see things now too


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Timbo said:


> OH yeah!! BTW - LOOK at the link before you click ANYTHING on the internet!


I trusted you Timbo


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Gimp, car is lookin' good...almost as good as the driver.  LOL 


Crystal headlight/corner combo looks sooo damn sexy, i'll have to eventually slap a pair on.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i think those crystals look much better than the halos.
Keep up the good work Timbo


----------



## bdot (Jan 7, 2005)

crystal clears look great man. nice job man :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay....snow and all....here's a better "Day" shot.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Eyebrows would look good w/ that grille. 

spend more money, then I might get paid


----------

